
Use GitHub protected branches to only merge PRs that LGTM - bradrydzewski
https://lgtm.co/
======
doh
Is there a way to customize the approval process, for example the number of
approvals, or require specific approvals for subdirectories in the codebase?

~~~
bradrydzewski
Yes, if you choose the slightly more complex toml format for your MAINTAINERS
file you can define approvers, approver subgroups and tweak a bunch of
different variables.

Check out [https://lgtm.co/docs/approvers/](https://lgtm.co/docs/approvers/)

------
joetaylorland
Nice - will it work with GH Enterprise?

~~~
bradrydzewski
I'm not sure if GitHub Enterprise supports protected branches, since the
feature is still considered experimental but it should definitely be possible.
I'll be posting a Docker image to the index in the coming weeks allowing you
to run your own instance, hopefully that will include GHE conntors

